# n-draft - networkmanager - kde

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

oben der Titel ist linear in absteigender Beziehung zum Thema zu verstehen. Also in meinem Rechner (T400 2767-WSD) ist eigentlich ein WLAN-Gerät, dass n-draft beherrschen sollte. Jetzt habe ich seit Kurzem (interessanter Weise seit ich einen Treiber für mein Touchpad, das zwar ursprünglich schon funktioniert hat, sich aber nicht ausschalten ließ, installiert habe, wo da der zu Zusammenhang liegen soll...) mancherorts Probleme, mich mit dem WLAN zu verbinden. Prinzipiell kann das auch eine Macke im networkmanager oder - und in dem Fall wahrscheinlicher - ein Problem mit der dortigen Anlage sein.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich deswegen die Verbindung mal dort versucht etwas genauer zu beobachten und dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass ich maximal 54 Mbit/s bekomme, was meines Wissens nach noch kein n ist.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## firefly

du bekommst nur die 300MBit wenn du dich mit einem n-Draft fähigen WLAN-Accesspoint/Router verbindest. Ansonsten bekommst du maximal die 54MBit (802.11b).

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Eigentlich habe ich mich ja mit einem absolut neuen n-draft Router verbunden, die Leute um mich herum hatten auch alle n-draft-Verbindungen. Ich müsste Hardware-technisch gesehen auch eine haben, ist aber leider nicht so.

Trotzdem danke,

Schinkencroissant

----------

